# out feed table



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i need to mkae a table saw outfeed table what i am using right now is a bd workmate with a board clamped in it to support the workpeice but the board is only an inch thick and 12 long so i need to come up with a better idea for an out feed table but i dont have any idea what to do


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A simple table with plastic laminate. :smile:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My outfeed table is just a few 2x4's with a 5/8" plywood top with some hardboard layed over it. A shelf on the bottom holds my router table. I also put this on locking casters so when I use my tablesaw, it easily moves in front of it. The dimensions are 2'x3'. Here's a picture.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> A simple table with plastic laminate. :smile:


What about miter slots?












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> What about miter slots?


 
Pics were taken before routing.... they are there now. :yes:


----------



## roger8 (Apr 26, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Pics were taken before routing.... they are there now. :yes:


Did you also take pics after routing??


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Mine is a kitchen base cabinet we got free from CL and a damaged 3/4"X4'X8' sheet of melamine I got from Home Depot for $10 (it was the top sheet and the metal shipping band chipped out two hunks as it crossed over the stack. I simply made two rip cuts to get rid of the broken pieces and then reused that piece as an auxiliary fence.) bolted to that cabinet. 

The outfeed table surface sits about an eighth of an inch below the table saw table making it near perfect for sheet goods!

My $10 outfeed table.









After routing the miter grooves and cutting an opening for the blade guard.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My outfeed table doesn't have miter slots. My reasoning is this. My table saw is just a benchtop model and I move it around here to there. The outfeed table wasn't specifically designed for the task at hand for outfeed. It was originally made for a bench that is able to be thrown in the truck for what ever purpose, or wheeled around the shop for the planer. It ended up being the same height of the table saw, so I use it for that now. My boards that I cut with the miter gauge usually aren't huge, I own a miter saw that's tuned well. If anything else, I move the table out of the way for this one cut


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Not long ago someone posted pictures of a folding out feed table. Looked like it did the job very well. Is space an issue for you?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Space is always an issue but I have the room for a 4 by 4 outfeed table


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Space is always an issue but I have the room for a 4 by 4 outfeed table


I'll try to find the pictures tomr... off to bed for me...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks and same with me I have to get up at 5


----------

